# My drawing of Mia for ForJazz



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought some of you would like to see my work in progress of Mia for Julie




























I hope you like the drawing so far


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

The link for the third image is broken, here's what the image should be:










Btw, beautiful work, once again! 

How long is your line now? :lol:


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks!!

I have 7 people to do drawings for, some will take longer than others 

Unfortunately over the last week or so I haven't had much time, but I am back on the case now


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Just seven people in line..... I have to get my pictures to you before it gets any longer! They are coming.... I love your work.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Chrystal,

I am more than happy to do a drawing of your gorgeous cats, that also goes for anybody else who is a member of the forum, I cannot guarantee how they will turn out, but I am willing to give any a go


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AWww there's my peanut!


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Your artwork is amazing  What medium are you using to color it?

I cant wait to see it all done, its beautiful now!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

4cats&counting said:


> Your artwork is amazing  What medium are you using to color it?
> 
> I cant wait to see it all done, its beautiful now!


hi,

I use coloured pencils.

I will hopefully get more of this done at the weekend.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice so far. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Gorgeous* as always, Emma 8) 

You have a real gift


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Good work!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

That is very cute!!! Actually it's not very cute. It's very very very cute!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

yes she is a very cute cat

update


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She looks so cute. Let me know when, where, and how much money I should send you -- I will definitely be wanting the original.  And the one of Jack, too.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Emma....wonderful!!! Wonderful! I am in awe! 8O 
Have you ever done any dogs???

Julie, *How cool*....I bet your excited to get thes into frames!
I cant wait to see them when they are finished


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't done any dogs yet, but a couple of people have asked me to draw their dogs, I will post up any that I do


----------

